# Retire in Bali Island with Retirement Visa



## divamodels (Sep 4, 2009)

Retirement visa.... what are pre-requisites?


----------



## nicko (Nov 10, 2009)

Balisweetie is your best friend holiday in BALI, Cheap and with reasonable price...


----------



## meganclark (Jun 26, 2012)

Batu Belig, Seminyak (a very romantic place) is a great place to retire in Bali, Indonesia. You may rent or even own a coastal villa there, since Indonesia’s Land Code permits foreign property ownership.


----------



## trevant (Jan 22, 2013)

no need of retirement visa if you want to retire in Indonesia, especially in Bali. never heard that kind of visa too. but Indonesia is a great country to live in, especially Bali. you will never get bored there


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 19, 2013)

It's a wee bit "stating the obvious" but looking at your priorities, you should avoid, avoid, avoid south Bali. It's much more expensive and any cultural appreciation is twice as difficult. In my experience, the best mix of getting to know the locals, seeing the real culture and still having a nice expat community and mod-cons can be found around Bedulu/Gianyar - a little south of Ubud. I don't live there unfortunately but my dad does and he has made lots of great local and expat friends and wouldn't live anywhere else if you paid him. I'm jealous! West and North of Canggu there are also a lot of pleasant villages left to live in with similar atmospheres, but this is changing rapidly as they get built out by Big Mac Villas. Hope that is the sort of comment you were looking for. If there's something you specifically want info on, please ask


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

hi! bali is nice but honestly i expected more. some parts are cool but the main village where all bars are located... is such a tourist place. u only need to pay the visa upon arrival at the airport, thats it


----------

